# Teamspeak Probleme



## stawacz (5. Januar 2012)

moin moin

wir haben seit gestern ein TS am laufen,nur hab ich leider daas problem das ich alle paar minuten rausfliege mit den folgenden errormeldungen....

Windows Audio Session Devel Devicedeletelist wait for deletes

Windows Audio Session Devel Devicedeletelist wait for leave

SCHandler error received invalid response from server

SCHandler warning error while parsing packet conection lost


hab auch schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Also, ein anderer ist quasi Host, und nur du fliegst raus? Firewall vielleicht schuld? Sind die teamspeak-Versionen identisch?


----------

